# Anbindung weishaupt w-fm 200



## PLS (2 September 2019)

Guten Tag, 

ich muss ein Feuerungsmanagementsystem von Weishaupt (W-FM 200) mit einer 1500er verbinden. Dies soll mittels eines mgate mb3180 von moxa geschehen. Leider finde ich keine gsd bzw gsdml Dateien. Von Weishaupt kam die Aussage, dass ich diese selber schreiben muss. Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. 

Hat jemand zufällig die benötigte gsd-Datei oder weiß wo ich sie her bekomme ? 

mfG

PLS


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 September 2019)

Das ist ein Gateway Modbus RTU / Modbus TCP. Da gibt es keine gsd-Datei.


----------



## PLS (2 September 2019)

Da bin ich auch gerade drauf gekommen :/ Heißt also ich kann das so gar nicht an die 1500er anbinden ?


----------



## PLS (2 September 2019)

Da bin ich auch gerade drauf gekommen :/ Heißt also ich kann das so gar nicht an die 1500er anbinden ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 September 2019)

Doch, über Modbus TCP müsste das auch gehen. Da kann ich aber nicht sehr helfen. Weishaupt bietet in der Regel auch Schnittstellen für Profibus und Profinet an, das wäre in dem Fall die bessere Wahl gewesen. Ich glaube, das ging über die Anybus-Gateways von HMS. In jedem Fall musst du von Weishaupt eine Schnittstellenbeschreibung bekommen.


----------



## Nano.v1 (21 September 2019)

Falls du hier noch fragen bzgl. Modbus im allgemeinen hast kannst du gerne Fragen.

Die angepriesene Gateway hingegen macht keinen Spass, da haben andere Hersteller wesentlich weniger komplexe und stabilere Systeme zum Aufbau einer Modbus-RTUoverTCP-Verbindung.

Die S71500 kann das ohne Probleme und auch ist kein Mapping in einer vernünftigen Gateway notwendig, das diese die RTU-Packages automatisiert in die TCP-Packages umpackt, hier sind lediglich das Transportprotokoll und der physische Layer das Thema, die Modbustelegramme auf dem Protokolllayer sind identische


----------

